# Chicken-Pepperoni Rolls



## FrankZ (Mar 20, 2011)

*Ingredients

Rolls:*
Boneless/skinless Chicken breasts (pounded right flat).
2 slices sandwich pepperoni per breast (unless the breasts are really small).  I added extra pizza pepperonis cause I had them.
1 slice provolone per breast (add more, it's ok).
Shredded mozzarella. 


*Sauce:*
Can crushed tomatoes.
Little bit of white wine.
Some diced pepperoni (whatever looks good, I used pizza pepperoni and stacked about 2 inches).
Minced shallot.
Italian seasoning to taste.
Garlic powder to taste.
Crushed red pepper to taste.
*
Method*

*Rolls:*

Pound chicken really flat.  Put pepperoni and cheese on and roll up.  I tucked the edges first then rolled.  Tie with butchers twine or toothpick to close them

Brown in a large pan.

*Sauce:*

Sautee shallots and minced pepperoni for a couple of minutes.  Pour in wine and tomatoes.  Add spices and simmer.  

Put rolls in baking dish pour sauce over and cover with shredded mozzarella (don't be shy).  Baked in 350F preheated oven 30-40 minutes.

Serve with a side of spaghetti.  

One roll per person should be sufficient... make extras.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2011)

Those look so good!


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 21, 2011)

These were fantastic.  YUM.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> These were fantastic. YUM.


 
They would be a good Bento on Orzo or Alphabet pasta


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

That looks and sounds really yummy. It's also a beautiful presentation. I like the way something rolled like that looks when it's cut and it impresses your guests


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2011)

You do have to remember, in your haste to eat it, to remove the butchers twine.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 21, 2011)

Those look wonderful!  I'd really like to try it but I always have trouble getting the meat pounded out nice.  That is one technique I don't have perfected.  I'm not sure what I do wrong but it seems like the meat disintegrates into mush before it thins out.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Get a large headed meat hammer.  I start with the thickest part.  Be firm but you aren't trying to drive 8d nails into oak.  Use a large plastic bag to contain things.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 21, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> You do have to remember, in your haste to eat it, to remove the butchers twine.



Auto-flossing dinner entree!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks great!  I've done this with prosciutto in place of the pepperoni.  Maybe now's the time to try your version.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooo.. prosciutto... might have to try that... 

Once we are done with leftovers of course.  I made 6... they are chunky.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Ooo.. prosciutto... might have to try that...
> 
> Once we are done with leftovers of course.  I made 6... they are chunky.



After that, try it with Genoa salami.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe I should wrap the pepperoni and prosciutto in the salami and forget the chicken.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Maybe I should wrap the pepperoni and prosciutto in the salami and forget the chicken.




Now you're talkin'!!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, Frank.  I'm a cooking gadget junkie , and I ordered some silicone cooking bands I can't wait to use (think heat proof rubber bands).....copied and pasted.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 21, 2011)

ooh that looks delicious! i always bake my chicken rolls but always forget the sauce...mmmm i will make this this week, unfortunately i don't have pepperoni and must use some other type of deli type style meat...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Frank.  I'm a cooking gadget junkie , and I ordered some silicone cooking bands I can't wait to use (think heat proof rubber bands).....copied and pasted.



Neato! Let us know how you like them when you get a chance to try them. I might want to get some.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2011)

I am thinking this could be done in so many different ways... mayhaps chicken rolls for a week or two.. every night.. something different.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 21, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Frank.  I'm a cooking gadget junkie , and I ordered some silicone cooking bands I can't wait to use (think heat proof rubber bands).....copied and pasted.



Kayelle, I love them.  I have used them on roasts, stuffed chicken breasts, you name it.  I have a variety of sizes but you don't need to.

Frank, I am impressed.  This sounds like yum!  I also like the meat lovers version you and Andy M came up with!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 21, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I am thinking this could be done in so many different ways... mayhaps chicken rolls for a week or two.. every night.. something different.



How about a chicken roll GCC challenge - this time you could enter and Kathleen could go "yum"!


----------



## sarahmom22 (Mar 21, 2011)

This sounds tasty!  Would be yummy if the chicken breast was wrapped around a pepperette too  hehe


----------



## merstar (Mar 21, 2011)

Mixed salad with greens, tomatoes, onions, chickpeas, etc. in a Dijon vinaigrette, and baked potatoes with sour cream.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 22, 2011)

I will have to try the chicken. I make a similar recipe using marinated rump roast slices that are pounded very thin. I call them "rollitinis". I lay spinach, then pepperoni, then cheese and last thinly slice fresh baby bella mushrooms. Roll them up  and use tooth picks to secure.

Craig


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 22, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Frank.  I'm a cooking gadget junkie , and I ordered some silicone cooking bands I can't wait to use (think heat proof rubber bands).....copied and pasted.



Ooohers!  Silicone Cooking Bands......



FrankZ said:


> I am thinking this could be done in so many different ways... mayhaps chicken rolls for a week or two.. every night.. something different.



Um......hmmm......hmmm.....it was good...but....



LPBeier said:


> How about a chicken roll GCC challenge - this time you could enter and Kathleen could go "yum"!



Now you're talking!


----------

